# Windows 7 x64 RC Hosts File



## dantebertana

Hello!

I was trying to edit my hosts file on a 64 bit version of Windows 7, and i could not find it!  Well, i did, but i found a 'Sample hosts file':

"# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1       localhost
#	::1             localhost
"

^^thats whats inside my hosts file!^^

I've opened and modified hosts files before, but i have never seen anything that looks like this.  Does anyone know where the real hosts file is on Windows 7 x64?

THANKS a lot for your help!


----------



## smellsorange

I use windows 7 64bit RC also, my hosts file was in 

C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ 

It also said sample all over it and had no real entries in it. I wasn't sure if this was the right hosts file to use, so I gave my user permission to edit it then added a machines ip on my network and gave it a dummy domain name, and it worked in my browser. So, I hope this works for you also!


----------



## dantebertana

hmm..so did you go into safe mode, right click and go into properties, or just click run as admin to get rid of your user permissions?


----------



## smellsorange

right click on the file, select properties, click on security tab, then select "edit" and add my user to full rights for the file.


----------



## dantebertana

hmm..tried this, but it seems to have no effect on the program im trying to stop from connecting to the web...is there another hosts file elsewhere?


----------



## smellsorange

If you are attempting to stop a program from connecting to the net, there are couple of ways to do this, and it pretty much depends on how the program is connecting to the net. You may want to enable windows firewall and then disable that programs access rights to the internet. Mind to give more information on what program and the specifics of the connections?


----------

